# TOP SECRET V35



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Sneek peek of TS V35, full feature soon in max, stunning shots taken by Fly.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

It really is a disgustingly ugly car.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I disagree. Admittedly they are not the most photogenic car in the world but have had a few of them go past me in the US and they do look good in the flesh. I'm not sure whether they would look as good on a dirty UK road on a grey drizzly morning though  

Looked great on Ocean Drive Miami though. Looks like I'll just have to move there if I get one. Shame...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Abaddon said:


> It really is a disgustingly ugly car.



What ever turn's you on i guess...


I think its one of TS finest yet  




















A few days before TAS the 35 wasn't even finished


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a 350z with body kit, and IMHO a pile of poop. 

I like Skylines to look like Skylines, not the demented inbred cousin of a 350z and a TT!

*flame suit on!*


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Well every one is intitled to there opinon, me I think there not that bad looking there is a few round my area (Surrey) and they are better looking in the flesh


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

maybe this is the problem....as yet not seen one in the flesh - but from all the photos I've seen (not just on here) I think it sucks monkey ass. 

Styling is not at all original, cmon, how much like a 350z? 

Big thumbs down from me!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Abaddon said:


> Big thumbs down from me!


I think we've kind of got that idea now 

Seen a few of the standard G35 coupe's (Infiniti version) whilst in the US and can't say they're too bad......quite nice actually.
However, that Top Secret baby could hardly be described as standard now could it......very cool as far as I'm concerned and would love to see the thing in the metal.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I bloody love 'em! 

TS V35 is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Like the car!!! What are the performance specs on this car??


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Big Mark said:


> I think we've kind of got that idea now
> 
> Seen a few of the standard G35 coupe's (Infiniti version) whilst in the US and can't say they're too bad......quite nice actually.
> However, that Top Secret baby could hardly be described as standard now could it......very cool as far as I'm concerned and would love to see the thing in the metal.


Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it's a complete monster and I'll bet she sounds like rolling thunder.......I just don't dig the styling .........obviously


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i love the TS car long time...$10 like...

but i think the front bumper maybe sticks out a bit too much. but thats just me being picky. the rest of the car looks amazing.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Looks like a 10 year old went nuts with the sticker kit to me...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Looks like a 10 year old went nuts with the sticker kit to me...


...and did a great job!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I think it looks cool. The one on JP mag is very smooth too.. Understated style.


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

Abaddon said:


> It really is a disgustingly ugly car.


      
are you looking at the same car as me mate?
Ben thats one wild looking beastie, personly i love it


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Not sure myself. Very similar to the 350z, but not quite as nice. To be honest though, i'd be happy with any car Top Secret have made, including that Micra/March parked next to it  .......


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice car I dont think I would swap it for our ford Galaxy though ,maybe the seat or the VW sharron would be better


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

sbkrider said:


> Not sure myself. Very similar to the 350z, but not quite as nice. To be honest though, i'd be happy with any car Top Secret have made, including that Micra/March parked next to it  .......


Will have to get Top Secret to do a Ford KA then ,bet that would be nice


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

I really like it 

The styling of it makes it look really tough

mark


----------



## ELM0 (Jul 28, 2003)

For a car it looks nice but for a skyline it looks crap .

Looks awesome with the bumper off tho.

Am I seeing an intercooler, 3 air>oil coolers and a water>oil cooler? wheres the radiator? Please forgive my ignorance .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That car is an amazing piece of work.
Pictures just can't show the level of expertise that has gone into it. It's level of production is like it came out of the factory....and the sound :smokin: 

You may or may not like the V35 shape, but it is a Skyline, and that particular one must be one of the best ever


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just spent the whole day at TS with this car. It just blows my mind the level of engineering that has gone into it. The sound is just scary! It is without a doubt the meanest V8 sound I have ever heard. If anyone has some space to host a couple of movies...you have to hear this car people!!  

As for liking it or not, that is down to personal taste. I used to hate how the the V35 looked when it first came out but just love it now. Still not convinced on the headlights but the rest is just spot on. And I really do have to say it is pretty silly to comment on a car without even having seen one in the flesh! And this TS Skyline is even better...widebody kit looks like its factory fit, engine looks like its race fit, only thing that lets it down is the interior which is obviously not finished yet and was rushed for TAS and now Fukuoka AM. 

ELMO...you'll find that the center ARC unit is the radiator, the twin side ARC units are the intercoolers and the top unit is the oil cooler. Remember its a V8 twin turbo so two turbos to cater for on opposite sides of each other. Car also runs two Fcons.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't believe it's silly or inappropriate to comment on a car that you have never seen in the flesh. I've never seen an Enzo in the flesh but I know I like it.

I'm not doubting it's an awesome car.....what I am saying is that it looks like a 350z. You can't say it doesn't cos it does......They seem to be going the way of the FORD....look at the focus and the new shape fiesta....styling wise very very similar.....as with this 'skyline' and a 350z.

The one thing that has always made a skyline a skyline (for me anyway) was the uniqie styling and shape....you looked at it and it's a skyline.....I look at this and think....hmmmm.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Abaddon said:


> I don't believe it's silly or inappropriate to comment on a car that you have never seen in the flesh. I've never seen an Enzo in the flesh but I know I like it.


I used to hate the Enzo "on paper" but after seeing it I really like it. You never understand a car's proportions until you are in front of it. That's my opinion.



Abaddon said:


> The one thing that has always made a skyline a skyline (for me anyway) was the uniqie styling and shape....you looked at it and it's a skyline.....I look at this and think....hmmmm.


I bet I can show you at least 8 or 10 Skylines from some years back that you would never say are Skylines. Again lots of people seem to forget the Skyline actaully has a history prior to the R32 range!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Its a seriously ugly bit of kit I think.

It'e probably well engineered etc, but its ugly as sin!

& Max Power??????? Whhhhhhhhhhhhy????


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Another V35 convert here - I must admit I wasn't too keen at first, but after seeing them in the "flesh" as it were, I've changed my mind. That TS V35 looks superb... :smokin:

the question (for me ) is though....which would I rather have: a modded V35 coupe or an R34 GTR. 

Hmm...


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> I bet I can show you at least 8 or 10 Skylines from some years back that you would never say are Skylines. Again lots of people seem to forget the Skyline actaully has a history prior to the R32 range!



This is one of my favourites


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

DCD said:


> I used to hate the Enzo "on paper" but after seeing it I really like it. You never understand a car's proportions until you are in front of it. That's my opinion


And you're entitled to it, while I agree that I may not have a feel for the 'proportions' of this particular 'skyline' I have seen plenty of 350z's so I'm pretty sure I've got a good idea 




> I bet I can show you at least 8 or 10 Skylines from some years back that you would never say are Skylines. Again lots of people seem to forget the Skyline actaully has a history prior to the R32 range!


There are some Skylines pre-R32 that I detest and some that I love, for me on a personal level the R32 was the first to grab my attention when I was younger, as was the Mark 4 S2 RS Turbo.....of course there were versions prior to these but I guess you always judge things based on the first cars you fall in love with.

Now, the V35, as I have said, is probably an awesome car......but it is way to close to the styling of the 350z imho. Look at the R32 and R34 > years between each other but still unique and yet still similar.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> Just spent the whole day at TS with this car. It just blows my mind the level of engineering that has gone into it. The sound is just scary! It is without a doubt the meanest V8 sound I have ever heard. If anyone has some space to host a couple of movies...you have to hear this car people!!


I'm all with you here, DCD. The engineering really is sensational and the sound in the flesh is superb.

Where's a host for those movie files when you need one? :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I like the V35 very much. Saw tons of them in the US when I was there on holiday last summer. And this TS-version doesn´t make things worse! Far from it, it´s hot as h-ll IMHO!  :smokin:

/P


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

anyone wanna host? Or should I just keep watching them myself


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

What is the power going to be when it`s tuned ?

600-700?

Looked 100% nice in the flesh at TAS and top Secret.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll host. how big are they?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

about 20Mb


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Circusmonkey said:


> What is the power going to be when it`s tuned ?
> 
> 600-700?
> 
> Looked 100% nice in the flesh at TAS and top Secret.


Around 700 is the figure. I don't think its fully tuned to its potential though. I think with twin 2835s it can do a lot better than 700


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW! i love it! i dont care that it looks simular to the 350z,as long as its a skyline,i'm happy 
bring on the videos!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Abaddon said:


> It's a 350z with body kit, and IMHO a pile of poop.
> 
> I like Skylines to look like Skylines, not the demented inbred cousin of a 350z and a TT!
> 
> *flame suit on!*


PMSL, in some ways I agree with you, but I would still have one, nice big 3.5 litre engine, modern interior, RWD - its fantastic. The top secret V35 is stunning although the front bumper is a little minging IMHO.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice car, it`s NOT a Skyline though!


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

It _is_ a Skyline, just not a GTR. But wait... hang on, what's that little badge I can see?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Trev said:


> Nice car, it`s NOT a Skyline though!


ehm, yes it is


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

here we go  

That's a point Dino, did you get my PM?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> ..... nice big 3.5 litre engine.....RWD


I thought the one in question here was actually running a twin turbo'd version of the 4.5litre V8 (VK45?) and what is effectively a GTR drivetrain.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nope got no PMs

The TS car is actually RWD, uses a Supra 6-speed Getrag


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

O.k you guys can call it a Skyline, but the R32, R33 and R34`s are PROPER Skylines  oh and the R31.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Dino

You can use www.yousendit.com to e-mail me a movie, I think I have 20Mb available 

[email protected]


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I sent it to Abaddon ages ago. I think he liked it so much that kept it to himself!!!

I'll send it off to you tonight


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

i like it


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

that looks awesome.

as for looking like other crrent nissans then what is the problem? there has always been some sort of similarities between the sports range.

look at the S14 200sx to the R33 the roof line of the primera ... etc..

Just because they stopped making the boxy shaped R34 you think they should alienate a single car on the grounds that it doesn't look like the old car ?
if that was the way forward we'd all be driving ford pops .

the current sports car is the 350z love it or hate so there is bound to be a similarity so the minions can afford a car that looks a bit like one. I.e top car skyline then 350 then you are on to primeras etc... all must have similar design queues to make it a family.

that car looks cool.

/Steve


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Any way you could send the vid file to me :

[email protected] 

or maybe you could use:

http://rapidshare.de/en/main.html

to host the file.

Thanks


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Bringing up an old tread.

Do anyone know if there is any pics of the TS v35 out in the open,more DCD style pics,exept the ones in this tread?


Thanks


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I believe next months Option magazine and Video have the TS V35 GTR in it.
Pretty sure DCD has some pics but maybe can't post them due to magazine rights.


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

Still not sure about it


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

rapidshare is with limited band usage or not?? Send it to me: [email protected] i can host it on our server - no problem !


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Send it to my howsie address Dino and I'll host this baby.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Interesting, Banzai thinks its a 5.5 litre TT V8 engine. So 3 different engine sizes so far, at least everyone's agreed its a TT though


----------

